# 200w cfl



## Sour Deez (Mar 6, 2012)

Do I just plug this in a regular lighf socket and its ready to use? hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/product/8376/FC200-35872.html


----------



## Growdude (Mar 6, 2012)

Sour Deez said:
			
		

> Do I just plug this in a regular lighf socket and its ready to use? hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/product/8376/FC200-35872.html


 
No the socket its Mogul (E39) base, you jut need a mogul socket and cord
then it will just plug in.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2012)

But, why would you want one, Sour??


----------



## Markers (Mar 6, 2012)

I got a 150 watt HPS ready to plug n go for the same price. Plus it shoots out 4000 more lumens.
Ebay has em $74.94 free shipping.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm with Roddy and Marker.  You can get a 150W HPS that includes everything, puts out 16,000 lumens, and uses 50 less watts or you can get a 200W _bulb only_ that only puts out 12,000 lumens (60 lumens per watt compared to 106) and then you still need to buy a socket, reflector, and cords--seems like a no-brainer.  The HPS will also emit less heat.


----------



## Sour Deez (Mar 6, 2012)

Saw a guy on youtube grow out some autos with a 250w cfl And I ordered some auto seeds But I think Im gonna get a 400w hps from htg because the hydro shops around here are way too expensive.


----------



## Sour Deez (Mar 6, 2012)

Anyone know if the cheap HPS digital lights are any good?


----------



## Markers (Mar 6, 2012)

I got a 400 watt digital dimable switchable rig on ebay for 160 bucks. Came with a MH and a HPS bulb. some crappy hangers I thru out. Been using it 8 or 9 months no probs. the reason I have 2 150 watters and a 400 watter is cause i started out with a 150 then next grow added another then a few grows later get a 400. I woulda been better off just to get a 600 right off the bat then those first grows woulda made better bud and the 600 woulda been cheaper too.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 7, 2012)

My buddy got a 400W digi in a cool tube from Amazon for around $150.  He has been using it over a year with no problems.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 7, 2012)

I believe you get what you pay for, there are good deals but I would be weary of a cheap digital ballst.


----------

